# Warhammer 40K MMO to be unveiled at E3



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Eurogamer said:


> THQ has promised to "fully unveil" the new Warhammer 40K MMO at this summer's E3 2010.
> 
> Boss Brian Farrell told investors this IP could run for several years, and therefore represents the "highest ranking revenue opportunity" the publisher has.
> 
> ...


Looks like we'll find out a hell of a lot more about this MMO come June, but from the sound of things it's gonna be awesome.

Eurogamer


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

:victory:Awesome!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG how long have we waited! wonder what classes there will be? inquisition?guard?marine? psyker? all the other races?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll be all over this when it comes out. Currently hooked on Star Trek Online.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

eh june, quite a few months left still, i think this mmo might be the only mmo i might actualy pay for.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I would like to have faith, but my gut tells me this is gonna be an epic fail.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Playable races will be interesting in 40k mmo. Space Marines, Orks, Eldar, Chaos and Imperial Guard are obvious choices. Tau are most likely playble as are Dark Eldar. Necrons and Tyranids can't be playable, they lack individuality sadly. Besides lone Tyranids and Necrons can't be wandering the planets now can they?. Inquisition might be possible, would definitely be fun. I doubt Daemons will be playable, they would be too powerful 

As for classes I would imagine that the 1st founding Space Marines will be playable as well as the Chaos legions. And the rest of the races dont need a specific place to be. Hopefully Grey Knights will be available.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I don't think this 40K MMO will "take-off", since E3 is in July, I think the game might me released in fall 2010-early 2011, which are the same dates that are planed for the release of the new WoW expansion: Cataclysm...and if players have to choose between WoW and W40K, I don't think they will hesitate a long time.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Playable races will be interesting in 40k mmo.


there is going to be a huge choice of ultramarines, blood angels, dark angels, space wolves, imperial fists, crimson fists, iron hands, black templars, eagle warriors, silver skulls, salamanders and white scars. 

If all goes well then in the next five years they may release a non space marine army and soon after they will redo the marines, hopefully by 2723 there will be some dark eldar as well


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hehe good one. I think that the time they are spending on it does point towards all major races being added as playable, sans Tyranids and Necrons. As for Space Marines I think only the first founding chapters will be available to play as, maybe Black Templars since they are the most popular post-heresy chapter.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I will trade at least one of my internal organs to be able to play a Plague Marine.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Im hoping theirs a choice of faction...if i had to play as a spacemarine i wouldn't touch this game with a 50 foot pole. Then again playing as a chaosmarine or eldar.......



Svartmetall said:


> I will trade at least one of my internal organs to be able to play a Plague Marine.


Give me your brain and deal.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Give me the chance to use Sonic Blasters or Blastmasters and I'll jump all over this one.

Give me loyalist scum though, and I'll buy a copy to burn.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

I belive it is finally safe to say that world of warcraft's days are numbered

finally


----------



## bb3280 (Aug 23, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Playable races will be interesting in 40k mmo. Space Marines, Orks, Eldar, Chaos and Imperial Guard are obvious choices. Tau are most likely playble as are Dark Eldar. Necrons and Tyranids can't be playable, they lack individuality sadly. Besides lone Tyranids and Necrons can't be wandering the planets now can they?. Inquisition might be possible, would definitely be fun. I doubt Daemons will be playable, they would be too powerful
> 
> As for classes I would imagine that the 1st founding Space Marines will be playable as well as the Chaos legions. And the rest of the races dont need a specific place to be. Hopefully Grey Knights will be available.


well if they put players into squads when they go out they could


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Necrons and Tyranids can't be playable, they lack individuality sadly. Besides lone Tyranids and Necrons can't be wandering the planets now can they?


Necron lords have some personality left as i remember, can play as those. Also tyranids randomly roaming that ultramar planet were in new nid codex,i think as long as you are a synapse tyranid its ok.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is the Trailer for this baddass game.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I think this game is going to play something like Darksiders.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> Here is the Trailer for this baddass game.


This thread is about the MMO mate 

I'm with corsair in the pessimistic camp for this one. I think if anyone is going to get close to Wow it's going to be Old Republic.

I'm entirely up for being nicely surprised though.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

About time for some new information, The last I heard about this was in 2007, and with that, only 2 pieces of artwork, great to hear it hasn't died.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

MyI)arkness said:


> Necron lords have some personality left as i remember, can play as those. Also tyranids randomly roaming that ultramar planet were in new nid codex,i think as long as you are a synapse tyranid its ok.


True but travelling on an Imperial World or any other world would mean instant death. Plus Tyranids do not have individuality so I doubt quests would work for them.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> True but travelling on an Imperial World or any other world would mean instant death. Plus Tyranids do not have individuality so I doubt quests would work for them.


Well actualy could say similar "details" about every race...like chaos marines cant stay out of warp forever, tau cant be seen in places that are further away than their empire limits, dark eldar cant survive without getting some souls, orks well..i guess you can make ork just roam around and actualy have some brains, but that would be unusual aswel, marine cant go roaming about aswel, etc...


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

woot:drinks:

I forget is this for PC only?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Lets face it, WAR is a crappy version of WoW, and no I'm not a WoW fanboy, I despise it almost as much as I despise the decrepit creatures that play it. And no matter how good DoW2 Chaos Rising is SC2 is gonna bend it over and break it's ass. GW and THQ are never gonna make first class PC games. So instead of putting all this effort into a MMO that's gonna get curb-stomped by WoW and SW:tOR, why can't GW just focus on making miniatures? 

Now don't get me wrong, if THQ was gonna make a good original game, with a well told story and some original gameplay mechanics, then go for it. But that's not what's gonna happen, mainly because it's an MMO. 95% of MMO's are shit, and compensate for their shit-ness by being extremely addictive. Like cigarettes.

Now apparently we're getting a 40k movie too... *sigh* When will this madness end?

PS: I'll post my address so you pro-MMO guys can mail your letter-bombs directly too me.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Lets face it, WAR is a crappy version of WoW, and no I'm not a WoW fanboy, I despise it almost as much as I despise the decrepit creatures that play it. And no matter how good DoW2 Chaos Rising is SC2 is gonna bend it over and break it's ass. GW and THQ are never gonna make first class PC games. So instead of putting all this effort into a MMO that's gonna get curb-stomped by WoW and SW:tOR, why can't GW just focus on making miniatures?
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, if THQ was gonna make a good original game, with a well told story and some original gameplay mechanics, then go for it. But that's not what's gonna happen, mainly because it's an MMO. 95% of MMO's are shit, and compensate for their shit-ness by being extremely addictive. Like cigarettes.
> 
> ...


quite right, but thq games are good, its not like everyone must stop doing anything if it wont be 100% SURE BEST THING ON MARKET WAH WAH, and its gw themselves doing games but some game companies that want to use the awesome warhammer franchise, nothing wrong with that. Starcraft itself is basicaly a rip off from 40k, so this stuff does have potential.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

MyI)arkness said:


> quite right, but thq games are good, its not like everyone must stop doing anything if it wont be 100% SURE BEST THING ON MARKET WAH WAH, and its gw themselves doing games but some game companies that want to use the awesome warhammer franchise, nothing wrong with that. Starcraft itself is basicaly a rip off from 40k, so this stuff does have potential.


:facepalm: I'm not takeing sides here, but if that doesnt start a shitstorm I'm a monkeys uncle...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

MyI)arkness said:


> Starcraft itself is basicaly a rip off from 40k, so this stuff does have potential.


*shitstorm*

Seriously though, I never understood this comparison. Apart from the Zerg and 'nids sharing a few similarities they're two completely different universes. And how many Sci-fi movies/games/novels include killer space bugs? Approximately: 10,000,000.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Old new. It stems from Warcraft being developed as a Warhammer game, they didn't manage to obtain a license so they changed a few details, hey presto Warcraft. When they came to do a sci-fi version they created Starcraft which they drew on a lot of the stylistic influences from Warhammer 40K and Heinlein's novel Starship Troopers. So whislt Warcraft was essentially Warhammer, Starcraft is not Warhammer 40K.

Aramoro


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Lets face it, WAR is a crappy version of WoW, and no I'm not a WoW fanboy, I despise it almost as much as I despise the *decrepit creatures that play it*. And no matter how good DoW2 Chaos Rising is SC2 is gonna bend it over and break it's ass. GW and THQ are never gonna make first class PC games. So instead of putting all this effort into a MMO that's gonna get curb-stomped by WoW and SW:tOR, why can't GW just focus on making miniatures?
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, if THQ was gonna make a good original game, with a well told story and some original gameplay mechanics, then go for it. But that's not what's gonna happen, mainly because it's an MMO. 95% of MMO's are shit, and compensate for their shit-ness by being extremely addictive. Like cigarettes.
> 
> ...


*ahem*

Why do people always believe that wow players are decrepeit creatures? I mean where does the idea come from? Most players I know are nice people.

Back on topic.

There is no way they can convey all the planets + space sectors of warhammer 40k without making the game require over 9000 gigabytes of hard drive space. I think the game will not be successfull.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Eve has lots of sectors and planets on it. Lots of data there. If they're clever about it it's doable. That said I still don't think it will be that great in the end. Purely from a character balance point of view. If you play a gaurdsman you will always be worse than a Space Marine at everything you do. 

Aramoro


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Eve has lots of sectors and planets on it. Lots of data there. If they're clever about it it's doable. That said I still don't think it will be that great in the end. Purely from a character balance point of view. If you play a gaurdsman you will always be worse than a Space Marine at everything you do.
> 
> Aramoro


What you say about EVE online is true but there you cannot both explore all the plantes and all the space (which would require Rediculous amounts of Hard Drive Space). The Warhammer 40k MMO would require doing both to feel authentic making it an impossible task Hard Drive Space Wise.

What you say about character balance I totally agree with.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Blammer said:


> Why do people always believe that wow players are decrepeit creatures? I mean where does the idea come from? Most players I know are nice people.


Much like the path to Daemonhood their are but three outcomes for WoW players: 

A life of WoW is a dangerous one, many champions fall upon the field of everyday life, their accounts becoming inactive as they realize the triviality of spending there valuable time and money playing an MMO with no human contact or ultimate reward. Forgotten by their guild mates they become immortalized in legends told by their followers and comrades.

Those that survive the constant bouts of teasing and mockery will gain more and more favour in his online world. As his commitment to his online world increases powerful items and tons of GP will be gifted by the game as a reward to his persistence and dedication. While these rewards can give his avatar strange and inhuman powers he risks receiving too many rewards. As the rewards begin to pile up he drives himself to attain ever greater rewards, diving into his online world for hours at a time, until his smelly, frail, unshaven, photophobic body is but a mockery of the marvel it once was. His avatar prowls the low level areas, seeking out low level players to butcher and teabag, while he /yells indecipherable messages of lameness, in a further testament to his intact virginity.

The third fate of the WoW player is the one which all the risks are taken, to which the player has dedicated his time and money too. His avatar has transformed into an unstoppable killing machine, butchering enemy's of all levels and skill, as he mocks their poor talent builds. He has risen to the position of Guild master, commanding and inspiring his unholy host with his poor social skills and Chuck Norris jokes.



I know many WoW players who are nice people. But beware, for you walk the path of damnation.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Seriously though, I never understood this comparison.


when the game was being made, the developers themselves said they took a lot of inspiration from the warhammer 40k universe


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Much like the path to Daemonhood their are but three outcomes for WoW players:
> 
> A life of WoW is a dangerous one, many champions fall upon the field of everyday life, their accounts becoming inactive as they realize the triviality of spending there valuable time and money playing an MMO with no human contact or ultimate reward. Forgotten by their guild mates they become immortalized in legends told by their followers and comrades.
> 
> ...


+ rep for making my day :laugh:


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't think this MMO is going to be ANYTHING like WOW or War Hammer online. In fact I bet its going to be more of a first person shooter/tactical game that involves battles of varying sizes for territory and what not. I don't see it being very RPG'ish beyond the customization of characters through war gear and whatnot. As for races? Easy; Space Marines, Eldar, Chaos Marines, and Orks. Each being a separate faction and each having maybe three classes. Bad guy NPC's consiting of Tyranids, Guard's men, chaos cultists, Necrons, and so on. I don't think it will be a WOW killer because I don't think that will be their aim. It will be for a slightly different audience. Setting? A few, very large maybe, worlds beset by all the diffirent races (a'la DOW: Dark Crusade)...

Unless they go and make a rogue trader game or something.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> *shitstorm*
> 
> Seriously though, I never understood this comparison. Apart from the Zerg and 'nids sharing a few similarities they're two completely different universes. And how many Sci-fi movies/games/novels include killer space bugs? Approximately: 10,000,000.


Well take a look at hydralisk and tiranid warrior, then gaunt and zergling, mutalisk and that tyranid flying thing, look at zerg/nid buildings style etc..and thats just nids, but thats all im going to talk about this

On the side note, wonder what the predicted date of release for this mmo would be.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

MyI)arkness said:


> Well take a look at hydralisk and tiranid warrior, then gaunt and zergling, mutalisk and that tyranid flying thing, look at zerg/nid buildings style etc..and thats just nids, but thats all im going to talk about this


These comparisons could just as easily be made between the zerg and the bugs off Starship Troopers, and a hundred other sci-fi bug-aliens. The Xenomorphs off of Alien is another. Its silly to assume that 40k was ripped-offed, when the inspiration could have come from lots of different sources. And apart from a few physical similarities the zerg and 'nids are nothing alike. 

Also keep in mind that 40k also takes inspiration from other sci-fi sources: H. P. Lovecraft's stories, the Xenomorphs off of Alien, the Worms from Frank Herbert's Dune, not to mention 1000s of other 'rip-offs'.

I think I've gone off topic enough for one post.


----------

